# can you help find a sailor?



## theblondeangel (Nov 26, 2009)

hi there gents
ive tried reaseaching this before i would ask for help!
im looking for a seaman called george hutchinson born 1843 at whitehaven his is on the 1871 cenus as a seaman lived at 35 kings street maryport he was 28 in 1871 ive looked at all the sites i can think of can anybody help? thank you kirsty xx


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Kirsty
if this is of any help
according to the 1881 census RG 11/5189 George Hutchinson 37 with his wife Mary 36 and daughter Mary Ellen 13 all born Whitehaven 
George is now a coal miner living at 52 back Row Preston Quater Whitehaven 
1891 census they are all at the same address still a coal Miner,
Mary Ellen is now a Dressmaker single 23 
1901 there is now only George & Mary at the same address
Ray


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

But in 1897 a Mary Ellen Hutchinson married William Opray (or O'Pray) in Whitehaven. They can be found in the 1901 Census where he is shown as a Coal Hewer.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire - I hope you will enjoy the site. Looks like your enquiry got quick results!

As a lady you did take a chance on here "looking for a sailor" though!


----------



## theblondeangel (Nov 26, 2009)

thank you for your replys i must not have asked proberly what i needed help with i was wanting help in finding which ship he would have been on in 1871 which states he is a sailor on the census any help would be great! thanks again for taking time out to help.xx


----------

